# need help passing drug test sooooon.



## kevinvinvin (Jan 8, 2008)

unfortunately my parents are not allowing me to smoke weed
so they think the last time i smoked is dec 11. so im getting tested on jan 11 prolly and i can prolly drag out the test till around the 16 or so. ive been smoking week constantly the past 2 weeks . ive been taking niacin for 2 days now and drinking alot of water. but its my friends bday today so i smoked haha. i know im stupid but can anyone help me with advice to pass my test? someone told me to take niacin, cranberry juice, and charcoal pills. but i want a 100% proven way to pass my test. im gonna look into the sur gel but the problem is i dont know when  exactly they are gonna test me so i need to be clean. not diluted. thanks. wish me luck


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 8, 2008)

Can we move this to the how to tell if someone is under 18 thread please?

Thats a really good one!!!


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 8, 2008)

lol im 18 just that my parents are bitches. if i dont pass this test im getting kicked out of my house. and i only need 2 more months till i move out so i need this test to be clean


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 8, 2008)

well u must not care 2 much are u would not have smoked,,sorry bro it aint soundin to good for u ,their are no garenteed ways unless ur good enoff to get clean pee and keep it around 98 degrees and dump it in the cup but good luck with that,,i work a union job as a helper some times and they always drug test and the only garented way is if u can get that cleen pee in the cup but like i said most of them got them thermoters on the cup so make shure it around 98 degrees...the rest of the stuff like the detox stuff ,i never have trusted that stuff my self ,to do the clen pee thing ull need one of them medal thermoters to test it with to make shure its the right temp ,but keeping it at 98 degrees is the trick lol good luck ,i used hot hands once and it worked but when they pulled me off the job to pee i was workin in 9 degree weather so who nos what the temp would have been if it was not so cold out prolly way to hi ,i think i just got real lucky


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 8, 2008)

At 18 years old I don't know why you agreed to drug testing  your parents are breaching your personal rights.

Ok they may well be able to say what you do and don't do under their roof but at 18 years old if my parents told me that i'd laugh at them.  Seriously.


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2008)

If you ever look at the ingrediences of the guanteed to test clean products...they have 2 things in common. Vitamin b complex (not just niacin) and creatine. I have tested clean for more than 20 years. I work in heavy security government labs and I am a MMA fighter. I am tested all the time. Came up positive once in 1985 and lost my FBI security clearance. It NEVER happened again.


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 10, 2008)

sooo i should get vitamin b and creatine?
i got some protien with creatine at home haha.
i just took like 3/4 bottle of niacin [500 mg] and im feeling hyper as ****
:woohoo:might be my add though :]


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 11, 2008)

hey man i was on probation for several months carbo clean from gmc is the shiznit. drink a lot of water ,you want to be pissing clear, but it is important to stop drinking 2 hours b4  you drink the drink. it will turn your piss yellow like natural so they dont think that you have been flushing your system. i relied on the stuff. all my friends relied on it. a little expensive,50 dollars but its worth it if your looking to stay out of trouble.


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 11, 2008)

niacin does nothing but make your skin burn


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 11, 2008)

is taht true?
i dont know what to think because everyone says different stuff
anyone know the TRUTH? haha


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 11, 2008)

i found out the hard way niacin doesnt work... carbo clean carbo clean carbe clean and follow my dirrections


----------



## headband (Jan 11, 2008)

yea me too, when i was in high school, under my partents roof that happened to me. It sucked balls living there, my mother would even take the niacin away, so i couldnt get clean. That was before the doctor told me that taking niacin is pointless to speed up the process. So i got a medical card now probation gets to look at my piss and see how stoned i got right before i take the test. They get kinda mad at me when i come in there reeking like dank.


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 11, 2008)

well now that my drug test is today i have nothing but niacin in my system.
but how much niacin did you guys take? i took about 30-40 500mg pills in 1 day
haha **** it thats just life


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 12, 2008)

i heard for niacin to work you need to overdose on it. im not sure if the flush free niacin is still good.


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah you should take 5000 mgs.. no pain no gain


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 12, 2008)

when you shake thats enough


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 12, 2008)

??? so are you saying it works? or are you being sarcastic?
haha my parents forgot to test me yesterday.


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon (Jan 12, 2008)

Tell your parents the truth. Tell them you apologize for betraying their trust and you will respect their wishes while under their roof from this point forward. Don't make them waste the money on a drug test that you won't pass.

I'm 44 and have an 18 yr old and 17 yr old. This topic is not an issue in our house, my son smokes weed every once in a while and my daughter is currently in a "smoke as much as I can get away with phase". If her grades decline, I'll cut her off and she knows it. 

My wife and I can't imagine having a relationship with our children where they felt a need to lie to us. We are fortunate. Everybody who knows us comments on how great our kids are. LOL, if they only knew the whole story, they'd flip out!!!

Good luck.


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks for the advice. but my parents have heard that story from me like 100 times already haha. and they get their drug test for free. my situation is kind of strange. like ive been to rehab and all this other ** so my parents are pretty crazy about that stuff. if i dont pass this test then i lose everything. and i have everything right now >.< besides mary jane :[


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 13, 2008)

get a job and move out


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 13, 2008)

get clean the high is worth the constant paranoya


----------



## benamucc (Jan 13, 2008)

i agree.  i was in the same boat growing up.  father was a cop, mother was in politics.  i moved out as soon as i could, and my personal life, and family life instantly improved.  you may have everything right now, and if all you have to do is pass a drug test (for weed no less)  then what are you really doing???  someday when you realize all they're trying to do is look out for you, you'll also realize how poorly you've treated them...just my guess from personal experience.


----------



## godtea (Jan 13, 2008)

benamucc is right sorry to sound like an old fart  but if you don't have the maturity to , for a short time, walk away from herb ,knowing full well that you were going to fill a cup in a few days.You need to grow up .
You can't expect to be treated like a man if you won't act like one.
Get out of the house get a job .You'll like yourself more for it in the end.
Not to mention the freedom you'll have to make the mistakes that create a llife worth living.


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah i guess... i have a job but i need to buy a car so i cant move out right now. and i was clean for about 6 months before and im cool with my parents right now. they treat me like an adult since i got a job and rarely see them so i will try to make the best out of this situation. thx for the advice. i know they are looking out for me but...im a teenager haha its hard to say no :/


----------



## mendo local (Jan 13, 2008)

stay clean bro!


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 13, 2008)

im awaiting my results right now, haha thanks everyone for the help i really appreciate it. i dont know if im gonna pass :/ my piss was like yellower than big bird so... another day. peace


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 14, 2008)

well, i came out dirty as i expected but my dad has kindly given me a week to get clean and tested again. as usual his parents 6th sense told him i blazed a couple times after the last time i got caught so he was lenient. thx for the help everyone. im just gonna drink ALOT of water. so when i piss it will be invisible :] thx for the help everyone.


----------



## godtea (Jan 14, 2008)

Kevinvinvin ;
                 Sorry if I sounded harsh but I speak from personal exprience,I was your age once.
 It sounds like You're getting your act together .
I


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 14, 2008)

I... haha


----------



## RockIt (Jan 17, 2008)

Just keep us posted on your next result


----------



## kevinvinvin (Jan 22, 2008)

oh yeah. i forgot haha i came out dirty...obviously and i confessed that i smoked after so i have until the...29th to get clean. wish me luck!


----------

